# Torre de Moncorvo: Novembro e Dezembro06



## tomalino (7 Jan 2007 às 22:11)

Olá a todos! 

Não tenho aparecido muito pelo fórum, pois tenho estado ocupado com a faculdade, que tem dado muito trabalho 
Mas agora que arranjei um tempo, vou pôr umas fotografias que tirei em Novembro, das cheias no Rio Sabor, e do Natal, ao gelo e ao nevoeiro.
Espero que gostem 

E para começar, um arco-íris na minha pacata terra:





Passando para a cheia no Rio Sabor:





Como comparação, o rio com a corrente habitual:





O vale da vilariça, com o rio sabor, a foz, e ao fundo, o rio douro:





O vale da vilariça mais de perto:













Agora, o nevoeiro e o gelo:


----------



## Iceberg (7 Jan 2007 às 23:43)

Parabéns, Tomalino, por essas fotos.

Conheço bem Moncorvo e essa realidade, mas é sempre bom estar sentado aqui em casa e poder desfrutar dessas paisagens. Obrigado.


----------



## tozequio (8 Jan 2007 às 00:01)

Excelente reportagem


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Jan 2007 às 00:01)

Excelente selecção de fenómenos tão belos de apreciar ! Realmente a beleza de quem vive na montanha é algo único . É por ventura na montanha (ou junto a elas), que um apaixonado pela meteorologia mais pode disfrutar   .
Parabéns tomalino.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2007 às 00:07)

Espetaculo eu conheço Torre de Moncorvo e é uma terra espetacular tambem conheço algumas terras á volta os meus pais são dessa zona de uma aldeia chamada Maçores   .

Excelentes fotos


----------



## dj_alex (8 Jan 2007 às 10:46)

Boas fotos    

Se bem que grande parte delas ja as tinha visto


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2007 às 12:16)

Boa reportagem  

Gostei particularmente das fotos da cheia no Sabor.


----------



## Seringador (8 Jan 2007 às 12:46)

Bons registos Tomalino


----------



## Geostrofico (8 Jan 2007 às 14:03)

Grandes fotos tomalino!


----------



## Fernando_ (8 Jan 2007 às 16:58)

Bom resumo de como fue este outono e princípio de inverno!


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2007 às 01:59)

Fantásticas!!


----------

